# Pot planting for bees



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

I am located in the city. I have a small plot that I am going to be planting flowers in this year (for me and the bees), but I also want to grow stuff in pots. The problem is that I am not good at regular watering. Can anyone give me some suggestions, either for the pots or for the small plots?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

When you said 'Pot Planting', I thought this would be an interesting thread.  

In short you can not plant enough in pots to make a difference for your bees, even a backyard full of clover would not be enough. You would be better off with a bee feeder on the porch.

As to how to keep plants watered in pots, a drip irrigation system is all you need, or you can bury the pots in the yard and let the lawn sprinkler take care of them for you.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> When you said 'Pot Planting', I thought this would be an interesting thread.


Me too....at first glance I thought it said planting pot for bees.....do you reckon they gather nectar or pollen from it.....not that I've ever seen any, of course.
I think it was Dennis VanEnglesdorf (sp????) who said plant meadows instead of lawns and if you don't have enough room then plant meadows in pots....
I think it won't hurt to plant a small area...or even a single pot. Look for something that blooms during your normal nectar dearth, here its usually July through August.
If you're going to plant a perennial I like Vitex. They bloom during the summer and are covered with bees. And if you 'dead head' them they'll bloom longer and more vigorously.
Get in the habit of watering.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 20, 2008)

I wonder how bees would feel about cannabis?

I like the idea of burrowing pots in my lawn and watering them that way, but when I mean I am in the city, I mean, real city, like, I don't have a lawn. I have a sidewalk.

I actually was watching the talk you mentioned by VanEnglesdorp and was thinking about what I could grow in pots. I know the bees won't be able to get much from my plants, but every little bit helps here in the city...

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm open.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Drip irrigation absolutely rocks for containers.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

the best thing you can supply your bees is a steady water supply. good luck,mike


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

As far as your pot farm goes... a pepper plant wouldn't mind a pot and would give back to the table.

and for small plots 

From Langstroth's Hive and the Honey-Bee: 
"If there is any plant which would justify cultivation exclusively for bees, it is the borage. It blossoms continuously from June until severe frost and like the raspberry, is frequented by bees even in moist weather. The honey from it is of a superior quality, and an acre would support a large number of stocks."
L.L. Langstroth

Can you believe that? "....an acre would support a large number of stocks...." Long live the Borage!!


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

As a police officer and in control of evidence I really thought that this going to be a good thread. It made me take a double look lol. 

I would plant lavender the bees love mine. I do not have enough around the house to make difference but I sure do like watching them work it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Plant Salvia . It not illegal.....yet.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Pot & bees*

I get a premium for placing special GUARD BEE colonies but some of the locations are hard to get in to.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> When you said 'Pot Planting', I thought this would be an interesting thread.


Me too


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Sage or salvia plants are a good bet. Actually, many of the herbs will grow in pots. Bees seem to like thyme, and it is a nice small compact plant- try to find the variety that "trails". Maybe some borage- bees love it, and it is an annual, plus it reseeds easily.

oops- I left out basil.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

aircooled said:


> I wonder how bees would feel about cannabis?


I wondered the same when I read your thread title.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Anything in the mint family, plus lavenders and rosemary. 
As far as the watering help, several years ago I bought a small container of crystals you mix in with your container soil. They absorb water and then release it over time back into the soil. Sorry I don't remember the actual brand name but they worked pretty well. 
You can also soak peat moss in a bucket of water for a day or two then mix it 50/50 with your soil. Don't use dry peat because it will actually draw moisture away from your plant. 
Using mulch helps too.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I know what you need. Cactus!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

aircooled said:


> I wonder how bees would feel about cannabis?


It is a source of pollen only, sorry no THC in it's pollen.  The plant secrets THC to keep the flower viable but it quickly crystallizes, again nothing for the bees to collect. I suggest you forget about planting any for your bees unless you can get into a prison that permits beekeeping like Canyon City, or Michigan State.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

hey Bill are you sure your laying around with the flu. Or did the bees get into some bad cannibus in the out yard and you unfortunatly ate the honey. You know how them people in the big city are. Any how hope you get to feeling better


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks, Alka-Seltzer Plus is my friend.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

dragonfly said:


> Sage or salvia plants are a good bet.


errr, derek was not speaking of sage in general...but of salvia divinorium, a specific type (and one you are not likely to come accross by accident).

deknow


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

deknow said:


> errr, derek was not speaking of sage in general...but of salvia divinorium, a specific type (and one you are not likely to come accross by accident).
> 
> deknow


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

deknow said:


> errr, derek was not speaking of sage in general...but of salvia divinorium, a specific type (and one you are not likely to come accross by accident).
> 
> deknow



Yeah, I realized that. I was just referring to sage and salvia plants in general.


----------

